# Guardian Dogs and Herding Dogs



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

We are contemplating getting a LGD and are interested in hearing how they interact with a herding dog out in the field. Mainly I'm wondering how you handle getting your livestock gathered from the field with a herding dog when there's an LGD out there with them? Or is the herding dog even needed? Can you just whistle up the LGD and everyone follows them in?


----------



## mekasmom (Jan 19, 2010)

LGDs don't herd, they protect. I don't imagine an LGD would like seeing a herder nipping at the heels of their flock though. They might not understand what was going on. You would have to bring the LGD in first, then let the herding dog bring in the livestock. If the LGD saw the herding animal nipping and barking at his flock, he might attack the herder.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

mekasmom said:


> LGDs don't herd, they protect. I don't imagine an LGD would like seeing a herder nipping at the heels of their flock though. They might not understand what was going on. You would have to bring the LGD in first, then let the herding dog bring in the livestock. If the LGD saw the herding animal nipping and barking at his flock, he might attack the herder.



Exactly. That's why I'm asking if there's anyone that has both types of dogs and how they handle that. I'm trying to figure out how it would work if the sheep are way out in the back forty with a LGD, how I'm going to be able to use the BC to bring them in. I've been on farms where the sheep were in pens with a GP and the owner would put it up first before bringing in the Border Collie but that doesn't seem practical in a large field or farm. It sounds as if you can have one or the other type of dog but not both?


----------



## d'vash (Apr 25, 2013)

I would never put a herding dog anywhere near a LGD. It's asking for too much trouble.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Here's a couple pictures of my lgd Zeus with his sheep and a stranger's(to him) dog working. Next picture is Zeus with his sheep and my border collie Bruce bringing sheep in from a 20 acre field to a holding pen. My border collies and lgds get used to each other at an early age. Even though they work good together the lgd will not tolerate abuse of his stock and will mouth the offender. I have never had either of my lgds attack a working dog, but I have had somebody elses lgd attack one of my dogs on a different farm.


----------



## nobrabbit (May 10, 2002)

Thanks Wendle for the insight, that gives me much to think about. I guess proper socialization and the dogs individual temperaments are 2 of the main factors to consider.


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

I regularly train outside dogs around my lgds, and have people coming over for lessons and trials. The lgds know the difference between a danger and no. Part of this comes with regular training and managing of the dogs and situations. My young lgd is already picking up on the difference between coyotes howling at night and just people visiting with their dogs. My own border collies see the lgds daily when I do chores.


----------



## motdaugrnds (Jul 3, 2002)

Wendle, you are a real gem with great experiences! Sure glad you're here to share them with us!


----------



## wendle (Feb 22, 2006)

Thanks


----------

